# Bread onThis Morning TV



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Watching the TV this morning and watched the bit about the different Breads and how to help ones diet. They claim that the Brown or whole bread is best. However last night when shopping I checked the labels on a wide range of bread on the shelves and comparing them. Without fail It turned up that white bread had much LESS sugar in it than brown bread.I was hovering there for around 15 mins and got some funny looks, but when said what I had found it changed some peoples choice.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Now I'm glad that I don't enjoy brown bread anyway:wink2:

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> They claim that the Brown or whole bread is best.


If it's like most dietary advice from the medical profession, it will be valid for at least a week . . . before they put out entirely conflicting advice. :surprise:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

True in most cases, however one should watch ones sugar intake I would have thought, if nothing else.Plus I did have time to waste.:grin2:

cabb


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

cabby said:


> True in most cases, however one should watch ones sugar intake I would have thought, if nothing else.Plus I did have time to waste.:grin2:
> 
> cabb


I hate brown bread but a bowel specialist told me some time ago that it was the healthiest,i went for a check up last year and they asked me about my diet ,so i told the truth and said i had gone back to white bread,they told me latest research claimed that white bread is now better for youIt won't be next year though when someone else researches it :grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Are you talking about "Brown Bread" which is just "White Bread" with Dye in it, or "Wholemeal Bread" which is really brown, not artificially brown and usually has far fewer additives inc. sugar and salt?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All those which were not white bread I classed as Brown.

cabby

I was looking at the displayed contents labels that also included Fat etc.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Are you talking about "Brown Bread" which is just "White Bread" with Dye in it, or "Wholemeal Bread" which is really brown, not artificially brown and usually has far fewer additives inc. sugar and salt?


The practice of adding colouring to white flour to make brown bread by industrial bakeries was stopped many years ago.

.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hovis always turned me off bread, I much prefer White but malted comes a close second.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I find that the Rye and spelt bread from Morrisons affects me much less than all the others. Foreign Rye bread I find too heavy.

cabby

I find that most breads make me very lethargic to the extent that I have to take a lay down.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> The practice of adding colouring to white flour to make brown bread by industrial bakeries was stopped many years ago.
> .


A very quick search indeed shows that lots of sites such as this one......
http://www.healthcastle.com/brownbread-wholegrain.shtml
... disagree with your belief.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=TsirVtO6CYjXUaSOs5AI

I understood that "caramel colouring" was still used.

I am (as usual) happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> A very quick search indeed shows that lots of sites such as this one......
> http://www.healthcastle.com/brownbread-wholegrain.shtml
> ... disagree with your belief.
> 
> ...


Can't comment what they do in USA. or any other country than the UK

I do have an in depth knowledge of how "plant bread" is produced in UK and from my failing memory I'm sure the practice stopped in the 1980's.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> I find that the Rye and spelt bread from Morrisons affects me much less than all the others. Foreign Rye bread I find too heavy.
> 
> cabby
> 
> I find that most breads make me very lethargic to the extent that I have to take a lay down.


How peculiar! I have the same problem but with beer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ah yes, but there is a difference between laying down and falling down.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> Can't comment what they do in USA. or any other country than the UK
> 
> I do have an in depth knowledge of how "plant bread" is produced in UK and from my failing memory I'm sure the practice stopped in the 1980's.


Sorry I missed the fact that I'd picked a US site from the many available.

But never mind that paragon of accuracy, truth and virtue the Daily Mail stated quite firmly that it was still happening in 2009.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1195904/Is-healthy-brown-loaf-just-white-bread-dyed.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

and the Independent in 2012.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-how-not-to-eat-yourself-healthy-7670486.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We eat mainly granary breads, but always have a white loaf in the freezer, I sometimes like a bit of toasted white bread to make me shoulders for me heggs


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Sorry I missed the fact that I'd picked a US site from the many available.
> 
> But never mind that paragon of accuracy, truth and virtue the Daily Mail stated quite firmly that it was still happening in 2009.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1195904/Is-healthy-brown-loaf-just-white-bread-dyed.html


What I should have added originally was, by any of the major bread suppliers, i.e. British Bakeries, Allied Bakeries, Warburtons, and probably Fine Lady. Not so sure about any of the other smaller concerns, maybe so as they were typically the ones servicing the budget end of the market.

The Independent article reads to me as though it was transferred directly from an American report.
The Daily Mail one (surprised you lower yourself to read that) is surprisingly accurate.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How strange Kev, that you say shoulders and yet down here we say soldiers.another regional thing I suppose.Do you butter yours.:grin2::grin2:

No not the eggs the bread.

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You also have to take into account the carbohydrate content as this is turned to sugar by the body. Most diabetics tell me that they have to shop by carbohydrate content now. It may be that wholemeal bread, that has long been classed as better for us, has less sugar once you take the carbohydrate content into account. Then there is the sucrose, fructose, panty hose 


Here at patp towers we make our own wholemeal bread so that we know exactly what we are eating. A large wholemeal loaf has one tablespoon of sugar in it. Now don't ask me how many grams that is, though I could weigh it if you insist...
Of course that is added sugar and would not take account of the carbohydrates.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

patp said:


> Here at patp towers we make our own wholemeal bread so that we know exactly what we are eating. s.


Then you must be the only one in the country who does.
Manufacturers could be shovelling any amount of crapp into flour without us knowing.
We are totally at the mercy of the integrity and honesty of the suppliers of our foodstuffs. 
So let's talk about how supermarkets have our wellbeing at the top of their priorities and not about their profit margins.


----------

